# Who’s ready for small game?



## chrislibby88 (Aug 3, 2019)

Can’t wait to get out get on some pigs with the .22 mag. Who else is itching?


----------



## livinoutdoors (Aug 3, 2019)

I'll be out after em for sure!


----------



## 35 Whelen (Aug 3, 2019)

Hopefully it will cool off some soon!


----------



## Bobby Linton (Aug 3, 2019)

I've been going to a new to me WMA once a week scouting.  If they stay put I'm on them!


----------



## livinoutdoors (Aug 3, 2019)

35 Whelen said:


> Hopefully it will cool off some soon!


It wont, but we will all be out there pretending its not thaaaaat bad in my snake gaiters with a pack and gun! Haha


----------



## Bobby Linton (Aug 3, 2019)

Saw three last week that made me think, "I'm going to need a bigger gun!"


----------



## Bullochcountyhunter (Aug 3, 2019)

I is ready boss.  Been working with my pack and snake boots onthe last couple of free days to get used to it again. Came home today and poured the sweat out of my boots.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Aug 4, 2019)

Bullochcountyhunter said:


> I is ready boss.  Been working with my pack and snake boots onthe last couple of free days to get used to it again. Came home today and poured the sweat out of my boots.


I’ve got a 2 week old baby at home, so I haven’t been able to warm up at all. Guess I’m gonna dive into the sauna full kit in a few days and hope I can walk a few miles without a heat stroke. Haha. I won’t be able to get out as much as normal, so it’s gonna take forever to get back into walking shape.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Aug 4, 2019)

35 Whelen said:


> Hopefully it will cool off some soon!


We have a few months before we get any relief. I always carry ice cold water in 1 liter thermos. I’m kinda more worried about the humidity and mosquitos. I lost my thermacell Nd my glasses like to fog on wet mornings.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Aug 4, 2019)

Bobby Linton said:


> I've been going to a new to me WMA once a week scouting.  If they stay put I'm on them!


Get some backup spots. I like to have several. Pressure once hunting season opens may push them around some too.


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 7, 2019)

chrislibby88 said:


> Can’t wait to get out get on some pigs with the .22 mag. Who else is itching?




Fo sho!! Man I’m so psyched!  I have to work opening day, but i plan on being there the Monday after it opens for sure.


----------



## hambone76 (Aug 15, 2019)

chrislibby88 said:


> I’ve got a 2 week old baby at home, so I haven’t been able to warm up at all. Guess I’m gonna dive into the sauna full kit in a few days and hope I can walk a few miles without a heat stroke. Haha. I won’t be able to get out as much as normal, so it’s gonna take forever to get back into walking shape.


Congratulations on the birth of your child! I’d say come on up North and chase a few of these upland pigs, but it wouldn’t be much relief from the heat. I think it’s bad everywhere right now.


----------



## hambone76 (Aug 15, 2019)

I’ll be heading to the WMA tomorrow morning after my shift ends with my recurve in hand.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Aug 15, 2019)

hambone76 said:


> Congratulations on the birth of your child! I’d say come on up North and chase a few of these upland pigs, but it wouldn’t be much relief from the heat. I think it’s bad everywhere right now.


Thanks! I was looking for some on Chestatee last winter during a deer hunt. Found some active wallows, tusked up trees, and some fresh rooting. If we come stay at our camper in Blairsville I may go poke my head in the woods.


----------



## Pig Predator (Aug 15, 2019)

Congratulations on the new born! I have a few spots here in blairsville I'll probably hit in the next few weeks. They are low. I've been scouting the 2000-3000 ft in my area trying to stay out of the low and wet areas to keep pressure off. I have seen sign but it appears to be travel sign from one cool hole to another. If you have time and are in the area, hit me up and we'll go out.


----------



## strothershwacker (Aug 15, 2019)

Good Lord willin I'll be sneekin' round with my recurve in the morning on a wma.


----------



## Bobby Linton (Aug 15, 2019)

Am I the only one who cant get the WMA sign in feature to work?  You are supposed to sign in once per season now and I cant get the function to work on the app or website.  I'm going in the am when my 12 hour shift ends too Hambone!  Loaded the blackpowder this afternoon.


----------



## Bobby Linton (Aug 15, 2019)

It's a good feeling stuffing one down the barrel knowing when that round gets fired its heading for some game! At this point it will stay loaded until a pig or deer is in range.  I enjoy pondering on when and where that next shot will be!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 15, 2019)

Good luck guys....knock em down !


----------



## Raylander (Aug 15, 2019)

Bobby Linton said:


> Am I the only one who cant get the WMA sign in feature to work?  You are supposed to sign in once per season now and I cant get the function to work on the app or website.  I'm going in the am when my 12 hour shift ends too Hambone!  Loaded the blackpowder this afternoon.



I could not sign in online. I had to drive 15-20 mins outta the way to the Check Station. There was no sheet and the station was locked up. I left a note on the clipboard..


----------



## Bobby Linton (Aug 15, 2019)

No sheet up at my wma today either.  Hum.


----------



## NGA44 (Aug 15, 2019)

Bobby Linton said:


> No sheet up at my wma today either.  Hum.



No sign in required for small game anymore. It’s in the reg book.


----------



## NGA44 (Aug 15, 2019)

Hunted Warwoman all day today searching for sign. Covered all my usual places, high and low over the entire WMA. Probably walked 6 or 7 miles and drove almost every open road. Saw one place with  some very old sign; other than that not one single track, no rooting, no sign at all. That place used to be covered with hogs, now they seem to be a rarity.


----------



## ekr (Aug 16, 2019)

Seen 5 pigs opening morning. 3 piglets with 2 sows that had nothing but skin on bones. 1 squirrel and like a million mosquitoes that couldn’t get close enough with 100% deet and a thermalcell.


----------



## Big7 (Aug 16, 2019)

chrislibby88 said:


> Can’t wait to get out get on some pigs with the .22 mag. Who else is itching?



I don't have a .22 WMR. I do have two 10/22's that will drive nails. One has a 3X9X40. The other a Red Dot. Stingers and other hyper-velocity fodder.

I've killed every one I saw when targeting hog. Just a few with .22rf. Most hogs I kill is when I'm deer hunting in a stand. I would like to find out some land owner's that need a little help with hogs.

Jefferson County is crazy tore up with them. All south of there is good too.

That .22 WMR should do the trick. Good luck.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Aug 16, 2019)

Pig Predator said:


> Congratulations on the new born! I have a few spots here in blairsville I'll probably hit in the next few weeks. They are low. I've been scouting the 2000-3000 ft in my area trying to stay out of the low and wet areas to keep pressure off. I have seen sign but it appears to be travel sign from one cool hole to another. If you have time and are in the area, hit me up and we'll go out.


The limited amount of fresh sign I’ve found in the mountains has been down low where it’s wetter, with a little bit going up some drainages. I would think if you can find acorns or soft mast down on a big creek then the pigs won’t be far.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Aug 16, 2019)

Big7 said:


> I don't have a .22 WMR. I do have two 10/22's that will drive nails. One has a 3X9X40. The other a Red Dot. Stingers and other hyper-velocity fodder.
> 
> I've killed every one I saw when targeting hog. Just a few with .22rf. Most hogs I kill is when I'm deer hunting in a stand. I would like to find out some land owner's that need a little help with hogs.
> 
> ...


It does well, as long as you hit them in the head. Punches straight through the torso on pigs under 100 lbs too. I might get nervous shooting a 250lb boat in the body with it though.


----------



## Houseme1971 (Aug 16, 2019)

NGA44 said:


> No sign in required for small game anymore. It’s in the reg book.


oh very nice! It's is tough to keep up with the changes. Thanks for the note.
Mike


----------



## Houseme1971 (Aug 16, 2019)

chrislibby88 said:


> Can’t wait to get out get on some pigs with the .22 mag. Who else is itching?


I just shot the 22 mag at 75 yds. Still can't believe the tight group I get out of this rifle. I am going to hunt Beaver Dam WMA in the morning. It is just North West of Dublin. Anyone have any feedback about that WMA???
Mike


----------



## Bobby Linton (Aug 16, 2019)

Just saw a real nice boar.  I was walking through  an area with a lot of fresh sign and I heard him pop up on my left and start to trot away.  He was big, black, and covered in gray mud. I could see tusks sticking out the side of his mouth. I leveled off as he crossed the fire break about 30 yards in front of me still at a run. The lead felt good and that little voice said fire, but I hesitated.  I was hoping he was about to slow down and I could take a steady shot. He didn't and I missed my chance.  It was exciting either way.  Goodluck guys!


----------



## chrislibby88 (Aug 17, 2019)

Houseme1971 said:


> I just shot the 22 mag at 75 yds. Still can't believe the tight group I get out of this rifle. I am going to hunt Beaver Dam WMA in the morning. It is just North West of Dublin. Anyone have any feedback about that WMA???
> Mike


There a pigs for sure. I would check the middle north side of the property. There are a series of beaver ponds and creek bottoms. I would start there, or head down to the southeast side and cruise some sloughs and creek drainages towards the river.


----------



## Houseme1971 (Aug 17, 2019)

Thanks! 
I did find 3 pigs in there this morning at about 830 feeding in a dried up bottom. Just couldnt quit get the right shot. Tomorrow morning I will be back in there.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Aug 17, 2019)

Houseme1971 said:


> Thanks!
> I did find 3 pigs in there this morning at about 830 feeding in a dried up bottom. Just couldnt quit get the right shot. Tomorrow morning I will be back in there.


Nice! Get in there tight with them!


----------



## Big7 (Aug 17, 2019)

chrislibby88 said:


> It does well, as long as you hit them in the head. Punches straight through the torso on pigs under 100 lbs too. I might get nervous shooting a 250lb boat in the body with it though.



Pigs ain't all that hard to kill. If I'm going on a river trip, I'll take one of my 10/22's. A few things I've found that work well in the .22 Long Rifle category are Stingers. They run about 15-16 hundred feet per second. Super flat and accurate. Remington Viper is the the same thing as the Yello Jacket except they are not hollow point, both of those are Hyper-Velocity. The HAMMER at reasonable/shorter ranges would be the Aguila SST. They are 60 gr at around 950 fps. They are bad to the bone out to about 50 yards on hog. Further than that on smaller critters. Good luck. Keep us posted as to how you come out !


----------



## Big7 (Aug 17, 2019)

Oh yeah.. I wasn't knocking the .22 WMR by any means. Just that I don't have one and there are some specialty alternatives in .22 lr.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Aug 18, 2019)

Big7 said:


> Oh yeah.. I wasn't knocking the .22 WMR by any means. Just that I don't have one and there are some specialty alternatives in .22 lr.


I didn’t take it as such. Great info with the long rifle rounds.


----------



## cjones (Aug 19, 2019)

Interesting. I didn't know the 22lr would handle a hog. I've been looking for a WMR before heading out, but I have a 10/22 and an unopened box of Rem Vipers in the closet just looking for something to do. I assume same shot placement for the 22lr - right behind the ear?


----------



## catchdogs (Aug 19, 2019)

Houseme1971 said:


> Thanks!
> I did find 3 pigs in there this morning at about 830 feeding in a dried up bottom. Just couldnt quit get the right shot. Tomorrow morning I will be back in there.



Go to the boat ramp. Work your way down the road along the river. Half way down the road in your left is a big flooded swamp area . Had good luck in there over the years. Also before you get to the boat ramp on left the there is a good area back off the river. Place is eat up with pigs. Can’t go wrong either back at the deadlake across the three bridges also .


----------



## Houseme1971 (Aug 19, 2019)

Great feedback! Thanks! Yes that is actually the area I was in on Saturday and Sunday. It is tore up with sign. I wanted to hunt down the river further towards the dead lake area but someone was there at the gate so I hunted up the river. I hope to get back in there this coming weekend.


----------



## Big7 (Aug 19, 2019)

cjones said:


> Interesting. I didn't know the 22lr would handle a hog. I've been looking for a WMR before heading out, but I have a 10/22 and an unopened box of Rem Vipers in the closet just looking for something to do. I assume same shot placement for the 22lr - right behind the ear?



I have nothing against the .22WMR. Those Vipers are hyper velocity in a standard .22LR. case. I'm jumping around here but there is a method to the madness. I'll try to explain best I can on what "I" would do. It might not jive with others opinion and that's fine. Here goes..
If you can find Aguila 60gr, that would be my go-to if where/how you hunt and expect your shots to be 50 yards or less, these work good. 60gr is pretty heavy for a .22lr. So, you already have Vipers. Good. That's a awesome cartridge. Standard length .22lr case topped off with a truncated cone bullet. The tip of the cone is a penetrateor and the shoulder acts as a semi-wad cutter. That, in combination with hyper velocity in a rifle length bbl will get all the good from the cartridge. OK.. There's two. Both will do the job. MPBR on the Viper is around 80 yards if memory serves. Now, on to the CCI Stinger. It's the fastest of the bunch at or near 1600fps. That's in .22WMR territory. The case is longer with a lighter bullet. So, I hope I helped you and answered your questions. You will be fine with the Viper. Shot placement (except Stingers) Use pretty much what you would do with a centerfire. Best case, straight on.. Shoot at the bridge of the nose. Be ready to anchor in the frontal chest. (if needed). Quarting AWAY... Right behind the shoulder, "under" the under arm. Quartering to you. Shoot for the chest right in between the upper arm and the neck. If you have a shot at the neck, that's always a good shot. On to the Stingers... They have a longer than standard case vs "regular" .22lr. They are really fast and will frag pretty quickly. This is the one you want for the "behind the ear" shot you were talking about. So, with Stingers you want to shoot at the ear, jaw (that will make them flop around until you can shoot the anchor shot. Keep in mind, they are not designed to penetrate deep. Believe it or not, if you find yourself looking at a hog walking AWAY from you, shoot for the anus. I know that sounds weirdo but think about it. That's some of the softest tissue AND a fast way to get to the gut and other vital organs. If you don't understand or maybe I mistyped something, I'll be happy to answer questions or make corrections to my post.

If anyone has a .22WMR, by all means use it. I'm not knocking them but I (and other folks) already have .22lr that will work about as good as any rimfire with the right ammo.?


----------



## cjones (Aug 19, 2019)

Big7 said:


> ..snip...
> 
> If anyone has a .22WMR, by all means use it. I'm not knocking them but I (and other folks) already have .22lr that will work about as good as any rimfire with the right ammo.?



Thanks for all the feedback. Honestly, I hadn't thought of 22LR as being viable at all until reading your earlier post. I've been keeping an eye open for a deal on a WMR, but haven't really been searching too hard. I think I'll take the 10/22 out and see how it goes until I stumble onto a screaming deal on a WMR. (And use the cash now for a range finder for my WY speed goat hunt. )

Thanks again for the intel.

CJ


----------



## Big7 (Aug 19, 2019)

cjones said:


> Thanks for all the feedback. Honestly, I hadn't thought of 22LR as being viable at all until reading your earlier post. I've been keeping an eye open for a deal on a WMR, but haven't really been searching too hard. I think I'll take the 10/22 out and see how it goes until I stumble onto a screaming deal on a WMR. (And use the cash now for a range finder for my WY speed goat hunt. )
> 
> Thanks again for the intel.
> 
> CJ



No thanks needed. If you fully understand my post' and I've saved you the cost of a decent .22WMR, That's all the thanks I need. I hoped to help you and anyone else that read the thread and posts. I know for sure, I've had so many folks educate me on a MULTITUDE of subjects. Hopefully, I've paid back at least my share or more.

If you have any questions about what we discussed, just post on the open forum or PM Me! Happy Hunting !!!!!?


----------

